# Wie lang laichen Karpfen!



## Psychorosi (24. Mai 2009)

hallo!

Bei uns im Wasser sind sie am laichen was das zeug hällt, wie lange dauert so eine Laichsession ungefähr?

gruß


----------



## bennson (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Bei uns laichen sie auch. Nur die kleinen gründeln mal am Futterplatz.

Schließe mich der Frage an !!

Grüße


----------



## gründler (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Kann bis zu mehreren tagen sogar Wochen sein,hängt von der Wassertemp.ab Wetter usw.bricht ne Kaltfront ein kann es sein das sie aufhören,es kann sogar zu Laichstau kommen was meistens das Todesurteil ist.

In der Regel 2-5 tage aber genau kann man das net sagen.

lg


----------



## Joern k. (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Huhu also ich kann mich da nur meinem vorgänger anschließen ...
bei stabilen witterungsverhältnissen dürfte das liebesspiel bei denen so um die 3 tage dauern +- 1 tag 

Petri


----------



## Psychorosi (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Alles klar dann fahr ich die Tage ans Wasser


----------



## Schleie! (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Also bei uns sind das immer 3-4 Wochen, bis sie wieder das Fressen anfangen.


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

das is bei uns auch eher so das das 1 bis 2 wochen dann gar nich mehr geht und dann aber wie sau

gruß


----------



## Horneff (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Naja ich habe bei uns am See die Karpfen auch Laichen sehen.
Ich war trotzdem Angekn und ich habe 4 oder 5 Karpfen gefangen.


----------



## Schleie! (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Um das nochmal zu ergänzen:

Ich war von Mitwoch Abend bis Samatsg Nachmittag draußen, habe 4 Graskarpfen gefangen, aber keinen Spiegler oder Schuppi. Die sind bei größter Sonne vor den Büschen rumgeschwommen, Schwimmbrot ect hat sie alles nicht interessiert...


----------



## Bruckland (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Mich würde mal intressieren Ob die Karpfen ende des Monat´s mit dem Leichen fertig sind und ob sie dann sofort wieder fressen ?


----------



## feederbrassen (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*



Bruckland schrieb:


> Mich würde mal intressieren Ob die Karpfen ende des Monat´s mit dem Leichen fertig sind und ob sie dann sofort wieder fressen ?



Wenn das wetter und die Temperaturen mitspielen schon.
Und ja dann fressen sie auch wieder
Das Laichen kostet viel Energie und die müssen sie sich schließlich wiederholen.


----------



## Saarhunter (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Die Laichen so lange bis sie fertig sind 

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt dann werden die Fische auch im Juni durch sein....sie Laichen ja nicht in jedem Gewässer zur gleichen Zeit ab


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Anmerkung: Echte Wildkarpfen sollen Portionslaicher sein.
 Die laichen immer mal wieder, wenn die Bedingungen passen.

 Hängt also von Jahreszeit, dem Wetter und dem Karpfen-Stamm ab.


----------



## HABNAWA (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte nächstes Wochenende bei uns in Hitzacker an der Elbe auf Karpfen angeln und plane dazu ab Montag mit dem Anfüttern zu starten, allerdings frage ich mich ob die Karpfen bei der aktuellen Schafskälte mit dem Ablaichen fertig sind? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Dann ließ den Thread mal von Anfang an.
Da steht ansich schon alles drin. |supergri
Nix für ungut.:m


----------



## CaSp3r (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*



HABNAWA schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte nächstes Wochenende bei uns in Hitzacker an der Elbe auf Karpfen angeln und plane dazu ab Montag mit dem Anfüttern zu starten, allerdings frage ich mich ob die Karpfen bei der aktuellen Schafskälte mit dem Ablaichen fertig sind? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
> 
> Gruß


 
Warum setzt du dich nicht an den Hitzacker See,soll doch auch ein guter Karpfenbestand vorhanden sein!


----------



## carpmona (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Karpfen laichen unterschiedlich lang. Es kommt auf die Wassertemperatur an, wenn es warm ist dann laichen die Karpfen wenn es wieder kälter wird dann kann es noch länger dauern.
Die Karpfen fressen auch während der Laichzeit nur nicht so intensiv deswegen ist es auch schwerer etwas zu fangen. Wenn man was fängt kann man auch sehen das fast alle Karpfen Laichspuren haben.


----------



## Trollwut (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Bei uns warn sie jetzt von Ende Mai bis grob geschätzt vor einer Woche beschäftigt.
Jetzt fängt man zumindest im See wieder gut, im Main sind sie mittendrin#6


----------



## schleie911 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Hallo,
vielleicht hier nicht ganz passend:
Habe nach einigen Ansitzen doch einen Spiegler überlisten können (der schwimmt wieder).
Totale Beisflaute seit Mai !!
12  Pfund, war ein rogner, kpl. voll mit laich. Habe von anderen Kollegen  mitbekommen das gleiche auch bei den Milchner. Haben alle vergessen wie  das Ablaichen geht?
Was passiert mit den Laich und den Fischen jetzt ?
See mit sehr wenig Flachzone, aber schon seit Jahren.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Andal (12. September 2014)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Fische können ihre Geschlechtsprodukte auch wieder rückbilden, schließlich ist es wertvolles Protein.


----------



## schleie911 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Danke Andal,

und so lange Sie rückbilden fressen Sie auch nicht.

Dann heisst es nur noch abwarten.


----------



## Tino heilmann (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*

Ich möchte nächstes Wochenende am 22.6.17 einen Ansitz an der Ohre Nähe Haldensleben machen , und möchte wissen ob dort die Karpfen schon fertig mit Laichen sind ?


----------



## Sneep (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wie lang laichen Karpfen!*



schleie911 schrieb:


> Danke Andal,
> 
> und so lange Sie rückbilden fressen Sie auch nicht.
> 
> Dann heisst es nur noch abwarten.



Hallo,

da wirst du lange warten müssen. 

Der Abbau der Eier dauert etliche Wochen. Der Abbau geht geht nicht so schnell. Das hindert die Fische auch nicht daran schon zu fressen.

Die Laichzeit dauert in der Regel 1-2 Tage beim Individuum und bis ca. 1 Woche beim gesamten Bestand. Das ist aber sehr stark vom Temperaturverlauf abhängig. Sinkt die Wassertemperatur unter die minimale Laichtemperatur, wird das laichen eingestellt  und bei längerer Kaltwasserperiode ganz abgebrochen. Diese Temperatur liegt beim Zuchtkarpfen bei 21, bei der Wildform bei ca. 18 Grad.
Ausnahmen gibt es bei einigen Stämmen der Wildform.  Diese laichen, wie Schleien, als Portionslaicher den ganzen Sommer über kleinen Gruppen.

Insgesamt ist die Vorhersage wann und wie lange Karpfen laichen extrem temperaturabhängig und damit so genau wie der Wetterbericht.

Sneep
.


----------

